# ID Frog for me please



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok so I went to the local reptile expo today and bought my first PDF's.
I believe them to be Citronella BUT being new to the hobby I'm not positive.
Can I get some of you more experienced PDFers (lol) opinions.
The guy selling them really didn't know much other than they were wild caught and brought in a few months ago.
He had 4 and I bought 2.
I also bought a Baby Green Iguana and 1 walking bumble bee toad from him.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

My opinion would be that these are D. tinctorius "Cobalt" (they came in wild a bit ago - so that sounds about right).

s


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks like a Cobalt to me.


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Sweet thanks guys.


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm saying cobalt as well. Did the seller/breeder tell you "citronella"?


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

So, how are your Cobalts doing? Are they starting to gain weight? I'd still see about sending a fecal to Dr. Frye considering that they're wild-caught.

Good luck with them,
kristi


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

Bricedpice-no i wasnt sure on my way home from show.
When i got home i looked up pics and it was obvious they cobalts.

Guppygal-they are in qt eatting well and pooping fine.
I will be getting fecals done but localy.
If there is a problem i will get ahold of Dr. Fry
Thank you gor your interest I will keep you posted.
Also pics soon they are very bold now.

Sent from taptalk Sprint Evo


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Chad since they are WC I would test them for Chytrid as well.

-Beth


----------

